# Seeking moyen red breeder



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You have a reputable red mini breeder right in your area. She might end up having an oversized mini in one of her litters. Call Audrey and see if she might have something that works for you.

Bonheur Poodles


----------



## lchinitz (Jan 21, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks! I hadn't been thinking I should look at oversized minis so much as small standards or moyens, but I will try. If anyone knows of any other breeders in Illinois or Wisconsin/Indiana who have red or apricot small standards (etc.), I'd love to hear from them!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Look at Karbit poodles.


----------



## ninaspoodles (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi, it depends what you are looking for... I know of a breeder who does extensive health testing on her dogs, shows in conformation and or obedience/rally... And has just started with the reds. The size of the poodles full grown will be about 23" I do believe. She has one red female left available, she is 4 months old, and a really sweet, willing to please dog. She is super pretty as well. Mom has her RN, CGN and da has his Can. CH. She is in AB Canada but she will ship. She may even give you a discount since her pup is four months old now! I train their dogs and co-breed with them, their website is Home - Strathglen Standard Poodles... Have a look!


----------

